# Pet Passport fit for travel signature.



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

While waiting to see a new vet I was flicking through Charlies Blue passport, I have always obtained three signature's, date and times for 
Tick treatment etc, the third signature being fit to travel. However while there are plenty of spaces for the ticks the section the fit for travel is full.

According to my new vet this should have only been signed by the French if an animal is travelling unaccompanied which of course Charlie may be capable of many things but he hasn't quite got to grips with driving on the wrong side of the road, so I have to go with him.

I have asked the vet to issue a new passport just in case.

However is your pets passport signed in three places ?


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

One of the French vets signed the 'fit to travel' bit. When I queried this, he said it was 'just in case'.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Have the same problem - the French vet keeps signing the FFT page and now it's full; the really important pages for Tick and Worms treatment still have another blank page to go, each !

Looked on the DEFRA Pet travel Scheme website and - under the Vets section - clearly states the Fit-for-Travel page does NOT need to be completed ! I have printed a copy off the site to travel with (= show the French vets)!

No need to go for a new Passport, therefore, if you still have spaces left on the Tick and Worm Treatment pages, you're "legal" without a FFT signature; it's not required by the main into-UK carriers.

Brian.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Brian I have already arranged a new passport just in case.

The last three trips we have taken Charlie to a local vet, usually in the south of France then taken the 24hrs before we can cross, to travel back to Calais.
Up to now the vets have not had anything to do with passports, and my French is only up to ordering a vine, so I point to the sections and I think they just copy what the previous vet has done. The last vet asked me what time I would like and issued me with a tablet, I already had the tick treatment and left me to administer the treatment when I wished. 

Doing this is so much better than hanging around calais for a couple of days.

Roy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad I read this as our Fit to Travel page is full.
I didn't think it needed to be done but will go to DEFRA's web site and print that off also.

being able to administer the tick and worm treatment ourselves would be great, it's having to have a vets signature, stamp, date & time etc which is a pain and costly whereas we could get the Frontline & Drontal online at petmeds as its cheaper.

if only the UK authorities would trust us to administer the treatment!!!!

But as date & time is critical..........they just don't trust us. Guess it would be open to abuse, but it would make life so much easier. Keeping evidence of the Frontline sachet and Drontal packet I don't mind doing but guess somebody would keep the same for each visit!!!
Oh well we can hope.

ps. brian where exactly on DEFRA page is this about not needing signature under Fit for travel? 
Thanks


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi! Rita,

It appears that quite a lot of the French vets have a penchant for page-filling, some of it being unnecessary ! I think this comes from their "old" habit of providing a "fit-for-travel" letter, before the "modern" Passports came into being.

(Confirmation) Link is; http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/guide.htm

The long route = Go to DEFRA Homepage, click on"Animal Health & Welfare", on left-hand side index of that page, click-on "Bringing Pets to the UK"; on left-hand side index of that page click-on "What Vets need to do", then select "Dogs and Cats" in the main part of the page; on that page select "Guidance Notes on completing Passports"......nearly there now......when that page appears, scroll down to the heading "Section IX: Clinical Examination" - and there it is, in black and white !! Print-off and keep, as they say !!

I make a point of reading the Vets section now and again, to see what (if anything) has changed !

Brian.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

thanks for the link Brian


----------

